# Исчезновение грыжи



## Екатеринка (19 Дек 2018)

Доброй ночи уважаемые доктора и гости форума.

В 2012 году по исследованиям МРТ у меня были найдены грыжи и сопутствующие заболевание пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.Мучалась я много лет.Лежала в больницах,колола уколы,делала ЛФК и многое другое.В 2014 году новое МРТ ,грыжи стали больше.2018 год 17 декабря.МРТ показало что грыж нет,осталась протрузия.

Вопрос,как такое могло произойти?Секвестор усох?Разве такое бывает и расценивать это как чудо или есть подвох..?

    

Сразу извиняюсь что не правильно сфотографировала снимки!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Дек 2018)

Произошёл естественный процесс резорбции грыжи МПД. Вы создали благоприятные условия своему организму и он избавился от грыжи.


----------



## La murr (19 Дек 2018)

@Екатеринка, здравствуйте!
Я очень рада за Вас!
Посмотрите эти темы, пожалуйста -
Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса
Наблюдение динамики течения грыжевого процесса-2


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Дек 2018)

@Екатеринка, Это не чудо это везение!


----------



## Екатеринка (19 Дек 2018)

Спасибо всем, ребят! Дай бог всем здоровья!


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Дек 2018)

Екатеринка написал(а):


> Спасибо всем, ребят! Дай бог всем здоровья!


И всем жителя форума такого же везения как вам!


----------



## Миша234 (20 Дек 2018)

Грыжа грыжей а болеть то перестало?На фото у Вас полностью выпрямлен поясничный лордоз.


----------



## Екатеринка (20 Дек 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> И всем жителя форума такого же везения как вам!


точно!)Мне еще лечиться и лечиться..Лордоз,остеохондроз и протрузия мне боли такие дают,что еле хожу.Сейчас легче.Скоро начну ЛФК опять ,бассейн если там не холодно будет и преппараты.


Миша234 написал(а):


> Грыжа грыжей а болеть то перестало?На фото у Вас полностью выпрямлен поясничный лордоз.


 Болит(((Что с ним делать не знаю..Через неделю только к неврологу.


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Дек 2018)

Екатеринка написал(а):


> Болит(((Что с ним делать не знаю..Через неделю только к неврологу


Вот это плохо, что грыжи нет, а боль есть. Тогда надо искать причину боли. Мышцы? Суставы?


----------



## Екатеринка (20 Дек 2018)

@32Ольга, а лордоза,остеохондроза и протрузии мало?)))Учитывая что не лечила


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Дек 2018)

Екатеринка написал(а):


> а лордоза,остеохондроза и протрузии мало?)))Учитывая что не лечила


Остеохондроз и протрузии не болят. ЛФКашить, ЛФКашить и еще раз ЛФКашить


----------



## Екатеринка (20 Дек 2018)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Остеохондроз и протрузии не болят. ЛФКашить, ЛФКашить и еще раз ЛФКашить


От остеохондроза не болит спина??О_о..Мне все врачи говорили обратное и что еще как болит.Протрузии то да,в 10% и то не всегда,но остеохондроз....Еще и лордоз дает не только онемение конечностей ,многое другие ,но и боли,насколько я знаю

Вобще,как я поняла,от лордоза может быть и воспаление суставов и все остальное.Также боли.Лечить надо не только ЛФК,но и массаж,электрофорез,магнитотерапия и тд.Одним ЛФК тут не обойтись.Ну и преппараты что назначат.


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Дек 2018)

@Екатеринка, _................ или есть подвох..?_

Подвох в том, что грыжа это пол беды по сути. Диски все рано уже подсажены, фасеточные суставы позвонков трутся друг об друга, "заедают" периодически, мышцы с МФС, ТТ точки. Это все приводит к неоптимальному стереотипу движения тела. Отсюда и болит. А вылечить все это достаточно сложно. По сути не возможно. Можно только ввести в жизни ограничения, правила и т.п.
Научить тело (нервную систему) жить с этим!


----------



## Екатеринка (20 Дек 2018)

@Александр_100, да, я читала об этом,много..Уже поняла.Начну ЛФК,буду ходить на массаж,электрофорез и тд и уверена,что боли уйдут.Спасибо за развернутый ответ!


----------

